# Need Suggestion for PSU



## Techkon9 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi i am building a Pc. All parts are final.  Ut unfortunately like graphic card iam also not getting Psu i was looking for. So can you plz suggest a good  psu in *Budget of below 8k


My configuration:*

CPU - AMD Ryzen 3900X

Mobo - MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk

CPU cooler - Deepcool castle 240 EX

RAM - 16GB DDR4 3600MHz Adata xpg

GPU - 2GB DDR5 (will upgrade to 2060/2070 super after few month)

M.2 SSD - WD SN550 500GB

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB

PSU - Antec HCG 750W Gold (not available)

Cabinet - Deepcool Matrexx 55 4F

I already saw this list . Thanks to omega44xt and aby geek. But need info for clearity.

*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/
Note:
# i am looking mosty in Pune and Mumbaj region.
# Need gold only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2021)

Cooler Master MWE 750 - V2 Full Modular Gold 80 Plus ATX Power Supply


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 20, 2021)

Antec HCG 750w Gold full modular - solid performer with all Japanese caps.
(*www.amazon.in/Antec-HCG750-Gold-Japanese-Capacitors/dp/B0009P7J0K)

Currently overpriced on Amazon (9.8k) but you can easily get it for <8k on other websites.


----------



## Techkon9 (Jul 21, 2021)

Bought MSI MPG A650 GF gold


----------

